# New Member - Supplement suggestions



## dannyb (Jul 19, 2010)

I started lifting weights again 4 months ago after a LONG layoff.  I am happy with where I am so far - but I want to take it to the next level.  Here is what I want to accomplish:

- Gain just a little more mass - not much though.
- I really want to get cut and ripped now.  I am 6' 228 pounds.  I could probably loose 30 pounds or so to get where I need to be.  

I am following a good diet right now, but I wanted some advice on supplements to help me get there quicker and produce better results.  I want something that will cut/rip but also add a bit of mass.  

I am taking whey protein shakes during the day.  I am also taking Nitric Oxide before workouts.

Any supplement suggestions for morning, preworkout, workout, postworkout and evening?

BTW - A friend of mine suggested OraStanz 50 coupled with flax seed oil.  Thoughts on this?


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, do you want to gain weight, or lose weight? You're going to have to pick one. Unless by "supplements" you mean "gear", at which point you're in the wrong forum. 

Regarding flax oil - I'd avoid it. It won't convert from ALA to EPA/DHA to any appreciable extent. Stick with fish oil. Now the other one - OraStanz 50 - that looks interesting. Where do you buy it? It's a winstrol prohormone, yes?


----------



## dannyb (Jul 19, 2010)

I think right now I need to loose the weight.  I have a good solid muscle structure, but its hard to see right now.  Its getting better, but I want to speed it up.  So to answer your question - yes, I want to loose weight but maintain what I have.

The OraStanz-50.  It is available at a Golds Gym nearby.  I do believe it is winstrol.

Thoughts?


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2010)

What brand is it - can you find a link to it? I need to see what's in it. 

At your current level, I'd say you don't need it. You're not at risk of losing muscle if you diet properly and don't overtrain. How are you currently dieting - what calories, what macronutrients? How are you training, and how fast are you dropping weight right now? If you don't know the answers to these questions, kindly read the link in my sig on getting started and them report back.


----------



## dannyb (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is the long scientific name:  3 2-c pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol - 50 mg.

As far as diet, I am actually following the protein gram per pound suggestion - but I am also following the weight watchers diet that I tried in the past and had success.  In reading your article, weight watchers is probably pretty close to those points that are made.  I am just trying to emphasize more protein in that plan.  

I started this diet last week.  I have lost a couple of pounds already.  Just wondering if there is anything I can do to accelerate this.


----------



## nni (Jul 19, 2010)

you are looking to accelerate weight loss while taking a steroid? hate to break it to you, but taking the steroids is the thing attempting to accelerate the weight loss.


----------



## dannyb (Jul 19, 2010)

What do you reccomend?  Just need a little help.


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks interesting, but I've never heard of it.


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

it looks like some kinda winstrol, dont know it similar but could be wrong.although winni comes in alot of different dosages.


----------

